# Just tied my first flies ever trying them tommorrow



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

These are the best of the flies I tied tonight in my opinion (there were two that were ugly as sin). Definitely need some practice but I think i'm on the right track. Trying them for bass tomorrow...should be fun!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

It is fun to catch fish on fly's you've tied. Don't be afraid to try the "ugly" ones, they might surprise you.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking good, I think those will certainly catch fish, keep us posted on the results.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I like those frogs!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Always makes me happy to see more guys doing this. It adds a whole new level in accomplishment when it all comes together! Nice job and tight lines.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Well after trying them out the frogs and worms worked wonders and gave me a number of decent fish for the place I tried them! It felt awesome to see those bass blow the flies I made! Some huge sunfish also hammered them.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

That's Awesome ! Nothing beats catching a fish on your own creation.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------

